# Diesel Smell and taste from a indica?



## Iron Emmett (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey all, im looking for a  Indica that has a nice Diesel/Sour Diesel type smell and  bite, anyone know of any?

I dont like many Sativas the buzz isnt for me, but i love the Way NYC and Sour Diesel Taste and Smell, anyone know of any good crosses?

I know that Bubba and alot of the new OG's have the old Chemdog smell and taste, but it isnt quite Diesel enough


----------

